# Ice shest cooler radio



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

Can somebody give me a list of items that i would need to build a ice chest cooler,thanks.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+build+a+ice+chest+radio


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

It all depends on what you want in your cooler radio....basics are however:

Marine Radio with Waterproof/resistant housing (One with a remote can be really handy for the river)
FM antenna if you want radio
Two to four speakers
One 12v on/off switch
Some terminal lugs/butt splices
Some spare wire prob about 2 feet (you can use just about any wire, I keep mine color coded for ease)
Silicone seal
Stainless steel Screws (Generally four per speaker, and four for Radio housing)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
You can add things like the link above my cooler radio has a partiton so I can still use half of the cooler. I also have mine setup with a female trailer plug in back which I have made an adapter cord for. That adapter cord has aligator clips on it as well as a trailer light plug. The cooler plug is controlled by a three position switch allowing me to connect directly to the battery in one on position, or connect to trailer plug in the the other position, middle being off. This way I can charge my battery without having to take it out, and also I can run my cooler on my tailgate, or atv with a 12v trailer light system. I also went back in and made a 12v accessory plug, so I can charge any device inside my cooler. Many people use the whole cooler and put in a amp, but exp has shown me that the amps get pretty hot, and being in a insulated box is not where a amp is at its best. Really the sky is the limit, just one word of caution...the get heavy quick.


----------



## cmiller2482 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ive put a few together over the years and my latest one was made using a Pyle marine setup. I was easy clean and plenty loud. I have done them with head units and amps before even put 12" sub in one but all that does is add weight try this you wont be let down. Here is what i used
http://www.amazon.com/Pyle-PLMRKT4A-4-Channel-Waterproof-Amplified/dp/B003GSLDUY/ref=sr_1_21?ie=UTF8&qid=1344257928&sr=8-21&keywords=pyle+mp3


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

You definitely do not need a radio. go buy a cheap ($20-40) dollar mp3 player...knock-off ipod...and a small water proof pelican case to put it in. I got both of mine from best buy for under $40. 

Water proof marine speakers...I think they come with 2 6" speakers
water proof motorcyle amp...small, waterproof, and great output. This can be bought online or at most motorcycle dealerships. Comes with 2 tweeters
I use a rechargeable battery from a kids electric barbie car.

PM me if you have more questions. I can send photos if needed.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

yup, don't waste your money on a radio unit, just buy a marine amp (never even knew they made motorcycle amps?) and hook it up to a mp3 player or your ipod, don't skimp on the speakers either. it'll get so much louder and sounds a lot better if you use a decent amp and speakers.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Pm Zeitgeist, he makes them and sells them 


-mac-


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

geezuphosdn said:


> You definitely do not need a radio. go buy a cheap ($20-40) dollar mp3 player...knock-off ipod...and a small water proof pelican case to put it in. I got both of mine from best buy for under $40.
> 
> Water proof marine speakers...I think they come with 2 6" speakers
> water proof motorcyle amp...small, waterproof, and great output. This can be bought online or at most motorcycle dealerships. Comes with 2 tweeters
> ...


 Thats a great idea for my next one.....smaller battery and the small amp....


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

Does the I-Pod charge when hooked up to the amp?


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4089077#post4089077


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just built a new one last night. 3-8" Wet Sounds speakers and a Wet Sounds amp. It crazy loud and clear all the way down the street. Can't wait to put it on the river this weekend. Like mentioned before, no head unit, iPod going from it to a volume control knob and from there directly into the amp. Pretty simple build, but looks good and sounds even better.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is one I built for a friend. He used it on the river this weekend. He is going to buy another amp, a marine one for it to replace the Kicker amp. He also wants me to add a bass speaker, probably 10" to the top. Also will install an iPod waterproof dock to the back of it between the handles. This will replace the clear holder on top shown in one of the pics below.

Pyle Hydra amp I just installed this same amp on my boat with all new speakers and it is jam up.

iPod Dock Pretty nice docking system. They also have two others that have built in amps. The docks also provide a way for the iPod/iPhone/iTouch to charge while docked.

For now it has the Kicker amp, 4 Sony marine speakers, a 12v riding lawnmower battery, charger to plug into wall to charge the battery.

You can see the charger mounted on top of the battery, all wires are loomed, the clear little box on the under part of the lid controls an LED light on top to beat to the music. The pic is before I put the waterproof holder on top, so the side right cover to the amp is still off. 









I then installed latches to keep the lid down tight for river rapids. The clear box on top holds the iPod, it is from lunchmeat and seal reals tight. The iPod Dock listed above will replace this as soon as he orders it. 









One thing I would recommend, instead of 100% silicon to water proof around speakers and other things. I would use Polyurethane Roof and Flashing Sealant by LOCTITE.

This stuff blows away silicon. It never peels, never lets moisture under it for mold to grow, forms an excellent barrier. 









I still use silicon, but use this stuff for applications that will take abuse.

Here is a short video of it.


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

What type of battery will i need?


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

GUNSNREELS said:


> What type of battery will i need?


Lawnmower could work

I used a car battery


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

The Pyle electronics set up,is it a good unit to use for my ice chest radio?


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Wet or Dry?*

If your going to use it on strictly on land then no reason for the marine speakers/amps/sealant....etc. Everything "marine" is just spending more money.

We have built three to date. Two can get wet on the outside.

#1 mini one with 2 polyplanar 5" speakers / cheap amp and a lawnmower battery. The sound is just okay but not good at high volume.

#2 is a large cooler with 2 fusion 6.5"s, kicker amp, lawnmower battery.

#3 is strictly on land but sounds the best. Kicker 6x9's, Kenwood 50watt x 2 RMS amp.

All our boxes have the on / off switch + chargers where you simply plug them into a wall.

I want to build one with a sub next, but would not go with larger than 8" subwoofer as I think it would drown out the mid's and highs. A 6" sub, properly tuned with the some quality speakers would sound great, or at least I think it would.

Stuffing the cooler box with POLYFILL also tricks the speakers into thinking the enclosure is larger = more bass.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Here is mine!! We went with 4 Polk speakers and a Rickford Fosgate amp.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I was just gonna say a cooler, a radio, two rolls of duct tape and an eighteen pack of beer..


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

http://www.motorboatyourself.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

cmiller2482 said:


> Ive put a few together over the years and my latest one was made using a Pyle marine setup. I was easy clean and plenty loud. I have done them with head units and amps before even put 12" sub in one but all that does is add weight try this you wont be let down. Here is what i used
> http://www.amazon.com/Pyle-PLMRKT4A...UTF8&qid=1344257928&sr=8-21&keywords=pyle+mp3


I got that setup delivered today. I plan to open it all up and check it out tonight. I will post up when I get it done.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Mont, go all out and put it in a Yeti:slimer:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Hotrod said:


> Mont, go all out and put it in a Yeti:slimer:


I think Coleman or Igloo is more my speed.


----------



## 2ltl2lt (Mar 7, 2011)

As far as batteries I bought a gel cell for mine, the same size as a lawn mower battery at Shaver St Battery in Pasadena for $20. It will run my radio for a heck of alot longer than a regular battery. Can stay on the river for about 3 days without even thinkin bout recharging!

And they are alot lighter than car batteries...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

2ltl2lt said:


> As far as batteries I bought a gel cell for mine, the same size as a lawn mower battery at Shaver St Battery in Pasadena for $20. It will run my radio for a heck of alot longer than a regular battery. Can stay on the river for about 3 days without even thinkin bout recharging!
> 
> And they are alot lighter than car batteries...


is this the place?

*Battery Express*https://maps.google.com/local_url?d...n&s=ANYYN7kH63_djInrrGY14X3eJ-2SwSk_BQ&dtab=2‎
805 South Shaver Street
Pasadena, TX 77506

(713) 475-8700


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

*Ice shest?*

Here is mine.

2- 6.5" Marine Polk Audio speakers
1- 8" Marine Polk Audio sub
1- Kenwood 700w Marine 4ch Amp
1- Kenwood Marine head unit (cd/usb/aux)
1- Car battery to power it


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I got this setup and none of the speaker terminals are marked with + or -

Does that mean that it doesn't matter which way they get hooked up? The speaker wires are marked.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Where in the he77 are ya supposed to put the :brew: ?????


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Mont said:


> I got this setup and none of the speaker terminals are marked with + or -
> 
> Does that mean that it doesn't matter which way they get hooked up? The speaker wires are marked.


are the terminals both the same size on the speaker?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

yea, Gilly, both of them are standard male spade terminals, the same size. The speakers are waterproof if that matters


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Mont said:


> I got this setup and none of the speaker terminals are marked with + or -
> 
> Does that mean that it doesn't matter which way they get hooked up? The speaker wires are marked.


let us know how it sounds!! im planning on getting that one but in black!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Mont said:


> yea, Gilly, both of them are standard male spade terminals, the same size. The speakers are waterproof if that matters


I guessing it don't matter how it hooks up then. If it makes any difference I have a set of JL's and if you have the magnet up and terminals facing you, the + is the left one.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

marshhunter said:


> let us know how it sounds!! im planning on getting that one but in black!


I got two speakers installed, wired and the amp all mounted and hooked up. It sounds good already. I have to cut in the other two speakers this evening and wire them up and make the battery mount. Once everything is in place, I am going to pull the speakers back out, seal them, and 5200 down the amp and battery mount. If it can drown out the diesels on the boat, it will be mission accomplished.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Mont said:


> and make the battery mount.


When he brings the one back of the pics I posted, that is what I want to do. I did the wood in it as he was in a hurry.

But I hate doing work like that, so I will have him either buy a plastic battery tray for it or make one.


----------



## marlin021797 (Jun 1, 2008)

Made this one for the summer festivities. Only cost me about $120., the cooler was free, and found the pyle marine amp and jbl speakers on amazon. At first I was skeptical about the quality of pyle, but am impressed now. The amp will get blistering hot and not shut off. this is my first build so I kept it pretty simple. Next time I think I will go with 6x9s to give it a lil more punch.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am still under 2 bills for the whole setup. I got the other 2 speakers cut in this afternoon. Cranked it up, and all the dogs wanted to go outside. I have 2 more holes to drill and then it all comes back apart to be properly sealed and water proofed. It is loud in the next room, let alone, the room it's in.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Mont said:


> I am still under 2 bills for the whole setup. I got the other 2 speakers cut in this afternoon. Cranked it up, and all the dogs wanted to go outside. I have 2 more holes to drill and then it all comes back apart to be properly sealed and water proofed. It is loud in the next room, let alone, the room it's in.


I'm doing the same set up as you Mont. Tested everything last night before sealing and proofing and it honestly wasnt that loud. I know I'm a little deaf but dang. Sounded like a cheap radio to me.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

you adjust the gains on the amp? i remember i installed my boat speakers and turn it up loud and all my excitement went away with the lack of "volume" then it hit me, i forgot to set the gains on the amp. blew me away after that.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Jeff SATX said:


> you adjust the gains on the amp? i remember i installed my boat speakers and turn it up loud and all my excitement went away with the lack of "volume" then it hit me, i forgot to set the gains on the amp. blew me away after that.


i will try that this evening. thanks.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I got a PM asking for a pic of mine. I went with the coleman cooler because of the straight sides. If I was building one for the river, I would have used something else. Mine is for the boat(s) and the golf cart. If things go to plan, I am going to remove the speakers and seal them in place tonight. I picked up a charger at wallyworld for $20 bux. I still need to mount it and make a mount for the battery. The 4th speaker is on the end to the left that you can't see in the pic.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

FWIW, the $20 wallyworld battery charger works great. It's also the right size, that it can easily be mounted on top of the battery. Instead of making two mounts, I can make one for both. It also has a quick connect on the charger side. That would make it easy to disconnect if you don't want your charger physically in the chest. If I was building one for the river, I would go that route to save weight. Like I said, mine's going to sit on a seat on the boat or on the back of the cart at rallies, so weight really doesn't play into it. I got a regular riding lawnmower battery, and it topped it back off overnight, easily.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Schumacher-SpeedCharge-Battery-Maintainer-and-Charger/13005742


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

Looks good Mont, thanks for the pic.

Brian


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Amp Tuning*

For those who care.

1) Turn the gain all the way down on the amp.
2) Connect your Ipod/Phone whatever is playing the music.
3) Turn on the music and turn the volume all the way up / with the amp gain still at zero. You should barely hear the music.

4) Turn up the amp gain until it's loud enough or the music starts to distort the speakers.

I would be surprised if your amp gain goes past 1/2 way.

Proper tuning will allow your amp to run cooler and keep someone from blowing your speakers.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tmcmillin (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's one I made several years ago to float the river... ended up selling to a kid that wanted it really badly  Plan on replacing it some day.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I got my speakers sealed in last night. Spent a little time on the metal break this morning and knocked out a mount out of some scrap. The battery/charger unit was assembled and then I used some screws and 5200 to secure the whole deal. It's been a fun little project. If the rain holds off, it's getting a test out on the bay in the big boat in the morning. I really appreciate all the links, help and advice on this project. Nothing beats good jams. Rest in peace, David Legate.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

In 2010 me and my buddy both made one. His is the one with the sub in the pic below and mine is the white one in the marine cooler. Funny thing is mine was lost in the river that year (long story).

I made another last year, the blue one. I use mine strictly on the river and have found that getting a better quality amp helps with the heat. I use a regular lawnmower battery and have the exact charger Mont was talking about. It has an Alpine amp and Polk Audio marine speakers. Sounds great, when you float the river with it you have a flotilla of chicks hanging near you

One suggestion that I got from a previous post is, buy the Monster brand remote control. It allows you to control the volume and tracks in your IPod in the cooler with the lid closed. Works great! Water resistant.

One other suggestion, if your lid vibrates add some vinyl foam weather seal around the lid.


----------

